
Unorganised teens? Try Notely - gibsonf1
http://joeanderson.co.uk/blog/2007/05/11/unorganised-teens-try-notely/
======
coolnewtoy
I like the 37 signals stuff better for keeping track of notes and deadlines.

Group projects are strongly emphasized in my gradschool program so
collaboration tools are essential.

lecture notes are posted as pdfs, so I like to just have a clickable link to
the resources.

And I also like google docs for working on papers from work, school, or home
and also collaborating with co-authors.

